# Some of the mice



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

~Show Mice~
Long haired pregnant blue satin 









Long haired sable doe









Sable does litter, all does 









Long haired chocolate buck









Pregnant chocolate fox









Chocolate fox buck & doe









Chocolate fox doe









And her litter, 4 does & 2 bucks 









PEW does, there are 3 here one is just hiding









Splashed buck, pew does current mate, pew buck coming soon for their 2nd litter 









Splashed siamese doe, will be bred to the splashed buck when she is old enough









~Pet Types~
Long haired buck, his brother is the same but not quite as hairy









Long haired & astrex does









Astrex bucks









Astrex doe


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I likes your tans, very nice


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Where did you get the splashed buck?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

They are foxes not tans


----------

